# Happy Birthday Kylie1969



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a day early here, but I know you will be getting greetings for two days, at least!

Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww thank you so much Fiona xx

Yes, I will be the big four three tomorrow...I dont know where the years go 

Looking forward to it though as we are off to see Brave in 3D, a nice lunch out and then dinner at our fave Indian restaurant with mum and her partner


----------



## Hoot (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you Hoot


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 25, 2012)

have a good one k
harry


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheers Harry!

My birthday is actually tomorrow the 26th but since we are all in different time zones, it feels like I am having multiple birthdays


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kylie!  Nice to be able to stretch the occasion out!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kylie!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kylie,

Josie


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kylie! I hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you so much guys for all the birthday wishes 

I have a wonderful day ahead and am really looking forward to it


----------



## taxlady (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy birthday Kylie 

The intertubes tell me it is now Tuesday 26 June in Australia.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you TL 

Yes it certainly is the 26th June here in Oz..7.30am


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Kylie!  That Indian supper sounds good!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Somebunny 

We love our Indian food, try to get up to this restaurant at least once a month


----------



## CrystalWriter (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kylie1969, hope you have a great day


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you CW


----------

